

Let's Have Sex In Games - hawkharris
http://www.bendevane.com/VTA2013/hawkharris/lets-have-sex-in-games/

======
jfb
I'm not sure that their argument is particularly bolstered by pointing to _God
Of War_ as an example of sex-positive, woman-friendly mature content. Or "Hot
Coffee", for that matter.

~~~
hawkharris
Thanks for reading and taking the time to leave feedback. Can you recommend
any examples of games that are more sex-positive and friendly to women?

~~~
jfb
I haven't played _any_ games that treat sex in anything other than the
standard leery puerile wink-wink nudge-nudge style. I tend to avoid "Mature"
themes in games because, well, they're inescapably juvenile.

Good article, though. I enjoyed it.

